# Gallbladder - abnormal ejection



## amylis1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,

Need help with the ICD 10 code for abnormal ejection fraction gallbladder.bile duct

Thanks!


----------



## pwright3603 (Apr 18, 2016)

amylis1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help with the ICD 10 code for abnormal ejection fraction gallbladder.bile duct
> 
> Thanks!



I use R93.2


----------

